# Lathe restoration part 2



## celsoari (Mar 23, 2020)

part 2 video:


----------



## benmychree (Mar 23, 2020)

nice result, but note extreme lack of care welding and grinding around machine accessories.


----------



## brino (Mar 23, 2020)

Celso,
Your lathe is coming along great!
That tool-post material looked like tough stuff......
Thanks for sharing that.
-brino


----------



## celsoari (Mar 24, 2020)

brino said:


> Celso,
> Your lathe is coming along great!
> That tool-post material looked like tough stuff......
> Thanks for sharing that.
> -brino



Thank you my great friend Brino.
greetings from Brazil


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2020)

-- really superior work there.  You are doing a fantastic job!  Gotta love it when old iron gets made right!  thanks for  sharing!


----------



## celsoari (Mar 26, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> -- really superior work there.  You are doing a fantastic job!  Gotta love it when old iron gets made right!  thanks for  sharing!


thanks Bro
greetings from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------

